# Moving Honey Extractor to bottling Tank



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

You would likely set the sump in the floor to have the honey drain by gravity into the clarifier. Pump is on the floor and somewhere between the pump and bottling/settling tank is the filter. Get an inline filter. The clairifier gets most of the wax and stuff, the filter gets the last little bit.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jsbrooks (Jan 6, 2017)

Inline filter at Maxant?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, something like that. There are other brands. This might be a bit pricey for 55 hives but if you plan to grow the business and or purchase other honey to pack then you can consider the maxant. I don't personally own that piece of equipment. I looks well made and would do the job. I don't know what the limit is as far as volumes of honey per day or even if you will ever approach that limit.

Jean-Marc


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have taken a five and drill a bunch of big hole in the bottom of it. And cut most of the center out of a lid. Then I use a five gallon paint strainer and a couple hose clamps and clamp the strainer on. Stack a good bucket, then cut lid, then holed bucket. And pour away. Next year I hope to get my clarifier up and running. And skip all of the buckets and go straight to my settling tank.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Maxant's filters are the basket/gravity type. Dadant has inline filters. Both require the honey to be more like 100F and ideally settled first. For cold honey, settling might be better. The old OAC filter was designed to filter cold honey. I am not sure if they were ever made in stainless steel.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

As a side note when my honey comes out I am running it through a course filter like you have in your kitchen sink.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

You don't need filters if you get a big enough tank to extract into on Tuesday thru Friday, and drain on Monday.

Crazy Roland


----------



## jsbrooks (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use an era 50's/60's/70's setup to process about 6000 lbs of cold honey. We warm the room to 80ish, the spinner and extractor drain through two stainless screens into a box, the honey is then pumped through two socks into the bottling tanks.


----------



## jsbrooks (Jan 6, 2017)

So, I shouldn't have any issues moving the honey through a clarifier and a pump by keeping honey in the 80s? I really don't like heating honey more than I have to. If so, I was looking at the maxant pump and clarifier.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm an amateur, not even a sideliner (yet). But I try to read and remember. What was it I read about the temperature the bees try to keep the brood nest? 92F? 94F? something like that? Viscosity is strongly non-linear with temperature, and were you to adopt a "core-of-broodspace" temperature you might find everything flowing a bit more quickly/smoothly.

Just my 2¢ worth. Hope it is useful. Perspective matters. So do details. Arbitrary decisions are justifiable. It's best if you can do so without telling fibs, especially to yourself.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>So, I shouldn't have any issues moving the honey through a clarifier and a pump by keeping honey in the 80s?

I use a 60 +/- year old Woodman pump. I can't say if other pumps will push it. Often however, Our honey must be colder than 80.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

jsbrooks said:


> So, I shouldn't have any issues moving the honey through a clarifier and a pump by keeping honey in the 80s? I really don't like heating honey more than I have to. If so, I was looking at the maxant pump and clarifier.


I think you are going to struggle with a lot of the smaller honey pumps at that temperature. I think Maxant recommends >90F for their 1" pump. I have the Maxant filter and the honey really needs to be more like 100F. The same goes for the Dadant inline filter. Our Nassenheider bottling machine however pumps honey in the 70's and 80's with no problem at all. It can also be tough to get the air out of the honey in 80F range as well - the result is often cloudy liquid honey.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I think my old Woodman is 1 1/4" going in and 1 1/2" going out. And my high tech final filters don't cause much back pressure.


----------

